# Up ice



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Anyone been out ice fishing yet? Just checking for safe ice.


----------



## Flightstopper (Nov 19, 2009)

There are a couple places I checked this past saturday that were really close. If this answers your question ill be fishing this weekend .


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I will give it a couple of more nights to get set good it has dropped below 20 every night this week in the UP. I have everything set to go just have to get out there. Steelhead beware!!!!!!!!!!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Any luck?


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Yup!!! I got off shore a few feet on L Huron fished on 2 inches of ice over 4 feet of water. Just enough to get 3 tip ups set up prior to daylight. I went 2 for 9 on the trips and caught 2 small steelhead. Had 4 screamers that dropped the hook before I could attempt a hook set. I had to get off of the ice at 10 am because of an E wind and the ice was starting to break up. I will give it a couple of weeks to refreeze now I think the wind broke it all up


----------



## ellsworth24 (Mar 1, 2007)

what are you using for bait???? i caught a 27 inch male thru the ice last week


----------

